# AEMT Registry Prep



## cynwms (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone out there taken the AEMT Registry yet? Just finished class and and a bit nervous about taking the NR. There's a ton of stuff for EMT-B and Paramedic -- nothing like being in the guinea pig group.


----------



## quewiwi (Dec 15, 2011)

Is this your initial exam to become a medic? Or did you take a bridge course to update to the new system?


----------



## cynwms (Dec 15, 2011)

*AEMT Registry*

This will be my first try at th AEMT exam. I've been a basic since 2003 and just took the AEMT course. Worried because we got word that 12 paramedics took the exam and 4 failed. All 12 said it was harder than their paramedic exam.


----------



## bstone (Dec 16, 2011)

Let us know how it goes. I am curious as to what will happen.


----------



## quewiwi (Dec 16, 2011)

I am interested as well! I have yet to hear of any changes to expect with our new title. I asked my ALS coordinator at the time I received my letter from the registry and she said she hadn't heard anything yet. I have visited the Ohio EMS site a few times and haven't seen/heard any news as to what our "bridge" course topics will be. 

Has anyone else heard anything, Ohio or otherwise?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

quewiwi said:


> I am interested as well! I have yet to hear of any changes to expect with our new title. I asked my ALS coordinator at the time I received my letter from the registry and she said she hadn't heard anything yet. I have visited the Ohio EMS site a few times and haven't seen/heard any news as to what our "bridge" course topics will be.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything, Ohio or otherwise?



Last time I checked AEMT had nothing to do with Paramedics at the national level :unsure: Unless you're in NV. EMT-Basic, EMT-Intermediate, EMT-Advanced(paramedic) :wacko:


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Last time I checked AEMT had nothing to do with Paramedics at the national level :unsure: Unless you're in NV. EMT-Basic, EMT-Intermediate, EMT-Advanced(paramedic) :wacko:



Not sure about other programs, but I would assume they would be the same. I am recieving a B.S. in EMS and obtaining my Paramedic licensing through that program. Within this program, the university requires you to take each level of EMT in succession (not including EMT-I). If you already have basic, you start at AEMT and go from there. In Alabama, they are doing away with EMT-I. Eventually, all who hold this level of training will have to test for advanced or paramedic. Having said this, it is my understanding that AEMT is merely a step in progressing to paramedic. That is unless you choose to stop your training at AEMT.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 21, 2012)

Yes please keep us informed on how it goes. Lot's of folks will be interested to hear.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yes please keep us informed on how it goes. Lot's of folks will be interested to hear.



know of any AEMT prep test sites...taking registry tomorrow and looking for something to study other than text book and some other info from previous testers


----------



## Veneficus (May 21, 2012)

smokeater said:


> know of any AEMT prep test sites...taking registry tomorrow and looking for something to study other than text book and some other info from previous testers



Previous testers should not be sharing materials. Way to out them 

Take a break, there is nothing studying tonight will do to help if you test is tomorrow. 

Eat a fine meal, go to bed early. Do something fun.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

I did not say that they shared test material...I simply said info. Test integrity has been maintained and I am at the station for 24 hours. So, unless we have a heavy rescue or extrication, fun is out. Im sure that looking at some registry style questions would be beneficial. I mean it cant hurt. Youre right, if im not ready then studying tonight probably wont help. However, I know it would do me good to brush up on a few areas I may be tested on. Having said that....again does anyone know where I can go. I dont want a $50 1 month subscription (that is unless I dont pass:unsure. Dont mind paying, just need it for a day or so...


----------



## Anjel (May 21, 2012)

Apparently no one is familiar with any sites. 

I dont even know what an AEMTs scope is. 

You should just do a paramedic practice, and ignore the ones that are out of your scope.

If you have an android phone search for "NREMT". There is a very good app that is 8 bucks.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info...already downloaded the app but it actually only has EMT-I and Paramedic test questions. Spoke to the developer and they refunded my money. Gonna use it anyway because im sure it wont hurt, bu i was a lil disappointed.


----------



## hawkinstyler (May 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, due to regulations regarding NREMT testing and discussion of test material I'm unable to elaborate much. That being said, two days ago I tested at the AEMT level and passed both psychomotor and cognitive exams. The cognitive exam seemed to be geared toward overall knowledge of every aspect of EMS in order to measure overall competency as a provider. I was a part of an excellent AEMT class that I truly accredit to my success; without my EMT-I instructor(s) I certainly would not have made it this far. In short, go forth with confidence and a good attitude. Read questions *carefully*, and have a good grasp over the pathophysiology of various disease processes.


----------



## Mookie (May 25, 2012)

*Aemt*

I took it an passed on the first try. I did not find it much different from I85 exam with the exception of the pharmacology. I used emt-national-training dot com. They have a NR simulation exam. Good luck.


----------



## al.emt (May 29, 2012)

same as mookie.

passed first try after taking the NR 5 days after the initial class. Seemed pretty simple to me...


----------

